# Gesucht: Java Profis für MMOG Projekt



## Spyme (16. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon lange nach einem Projekt gesucht in dem er sich verwirklichen kann ohne das es umsonst war. Vielleicht aber auch bei einem Projekt das nicht alltäglich ist. Wir (momentan ein Team aus 5 Leuten) entwickeln das erste Java Sci-Fi MMOG (Massive Multiplayer Online Game), like EvE Online.
Benötigt werden einige Dinge, für Euch sollte wohl die Java Schiene interessant sein.
Die Stellenausschreibung findet Ihr hier: http://md2.boerde.de/species/thread.php?threadid=141&sid=

Dieses Projekt ist vorerst nicht-kommerziell, wobei die Pläne dazu anders aussehen, aber dazu mehr wenn es soweit ist. Wer Glider, Wurmonline oder die Game Olympics kennt wird sicher sehen wie gross das Potential für solche Projekte ist.

Für weiterführende Infos bitte diesen Thread nutzen, oder den in unserem Board.

Spyme


----------



## Spyme (11. Apr 2006)

Bump,

Thema noch aktuell.

Wir brauchen 1-2 Leute die eine Webseite und ein Forum in Java realisieren können auf Basis eines Template Systems oder optional die Forensoftware entwickeln um ein WBB template 1:1 zu übernehmen.


----------



## Gast (11. Apr 2006)

Die Mail lautet spyme@species-online.de


----------

